# Sinamics S120 - Drive Cliq Leitungen



## Draco Malfoy (13 Juli 2013)

Hallo Forum,

in einem Gespräch mit SIEMENS-Technikern wurde mir heute nahegelegt originale DRIVE-CLIQ Leitungen zu kaufen, da es sich "nicht um gewöhnliches Ethernet" handeln würde und die Kabel andere Belegung hätten. Während man auf diversen Foren auch schon die Info findet, daß gewöhnliche Patch-Kabel auch gehen würden.

Wie siehts aus, hat jemand schon mal persönliche Erfahrungen damit gemacht, inwieweit man hier der SIEMENS Spezifikation folgen sollte ?
Oder habt ihr bisher nur Sachen installiert wo Geld gar keine Rolle spielt und es auf die Paar € für Originalleitungen eh nicht ankommt ;-)

Freue mich auf ne Stellungnahme!

Beste Grüße,

Draco


----------



## adiemus84 (13 Juli 2013)

Servus,

Drive-Cliq Leitungen haben 2 zusätzliche Pins für eine 24V Versorgung. Wenn du bspw. in die Buchse eines S120 hineinschaust, so siehst du links und rechts einen zusätzlichen Pin.

Wenn man da einen Standard RJ45 Ethernet Stecker hineinsteckt und etwas Gewalt anwendet, so werden die Kontakte vermutlich verbogen.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (13 Juli 2013)

Ähm meinst Du jetzt die Motor-Kabel mit Drive-CliQ oder die normalen Modulverbinder für Book-Size Module ? Oder sind die alle gleich ?
Habe das Zeug leider nicht vor Augen, da ich am Wochenende nicht im Betrieb bin...
Ich zitiere hier mal von einem Siemens Support Forum:



> Aus meiner Erfahrung funktionieren innerhalb des Schaltschranks normale CAT5-Patchkabel problemlos.
> Außerhalb bis zu einer Entfernung von 25m dann CAT5e und darüber, vor allem wegen der Störfestigkeit, CAT6.
> 
> 
> In besonders "EMV-verseuchtem" Gebiet nut CAT6e!


----------



## adiemus84 (13 Juli 2013)

Servus,

gilt für alle Komponenten. Also Geber, MotorModule und was es sonst noch alles gibt.

Das es bei der Verdrahtung der MotorModule funktioniert hat könnte vermutlich daran liegen, dass MotorModule und CU's eine eigene 24V Versorgung haben und die beiden Pin's von da her nicht benötigt werden. Wenn aber jetzt an einen dieser Ports etwas anderes angesteckt wird, so kann es sein, dass es nicht mehr funktioniert.

Gib mal in die Google Bildersuche Drive-Cliq ein und sieh dir das dritte Bild mit dem grünen Kabel etwas genauer an, da erkennst du die zusätzlichen Pins recht gut.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (13 Juli 2013)

Hm, da hast Du in der Tat recht!
Ok thanx für die Info - dann besorge ich wohl doch besser diese Drive-Cliq, auch wenn sie unverschämtes Geld kosten. Die Frage ist, ob man für die Zukunft nicht irgendwo her so eine Crimpe und die Verbinder Rohlinge besorgen kann, um diese Leitungen flexibel nach Eigenbedarf im Feld zu vercrimpen ?


----------



## SUW (15 Juli 2013)

In den Drive-CliQ Buchsen der SINAMICS S120 Geräte befinden sich zusätzlich 2 Pins für eine 24V Versorung von Gebern und externen Geberauswertungen (SME xxx,...)
Bei Verwendung von normalen Ethernetkabeln kann es durch eine metallische Klammer am Stecker eine Kurzschluss an den 24V Pins geben.


----------



## Superkater (15 Juli 2013)

Hallo,

bei Drivecliq gibt es zwei Kabeltypen. Die grauen ohne 24VDC Versorgung und die Power-Over Ethernet Stecker vom YAMAICHI. Bei den grauen Kabel sind nur die Pin 1,2,3 und 6 belegt und können mit einen normalen Cross-Over Kabel ersetzt werden. Allerdings vernichtenoft die Billigstecker der Cross-Over Kabel die Buchse X 20x vom Sinamics S120.

Bei den grünen Drivecliq-Kabel würde ich niemand empfehlen die Kabel selber zu machen, ausser er fertigt tagtäglich mit YAMAICHI Steckern. Wenn der Schirm nicht richtig aufgelegt wird, dann kackt der Bus immer ab, wenn die Zwischenkreisspannung aufgebaut wird.


----------



## Horst.messerer@helukabel. (Heute um 07:58)

Es gibt 3 Kabeltypen:
MC200 = ohne Spannungsversorgung nur 2 Ethernetpaare
MC500 = mit Spannungsversorgung und PVC Mantel für flexible Anwendung und gelegentliche Bewegung
MC800 = mit Spannungsversorgung und PUR Mantel für Schleppkette / hohe Biegezyklen


----------

